
Ask HN: How could application monitoring be better? - cbellew
Hi everybody. Full disclosure: I am trying to validate a startup idea. Please help :)<p>I believe there is a gap in the market for affordable application noting. The current solutions (new relic, datadog) seem out of reach for most startups&#x2F;individuals&#x2F;small businesses.<p>Am I right or not really? Is there something else that bugs you about these APM tools? Do you wish they did something else?<p>Thanks in advance!
Chris
======
bradknowles
These aren’t the only solutions in this space.

Take a look at some of the other alternatives and you might find that some of
your concerns are alleviated.

------
cbellew
Noting = monitoring _

